# ***OFFICIAL*** Jon Jones (c) vs. Rashad Evans Pre/Post Fight Discussion Thread



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Lightheavyweight bout (205 pounds)*
*For the UFC Lightheavyweight championship*










*Please direct all threads/posts regarding this fight into this official thread. All other threads will be merged into this one.*​


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Only 2 members have visted this thread. You and me Budhi and i voted for Jones. So, Rashad eh?


----------



## Rob$$oN (Oct 16, 2009)

War Rashad!


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

I haven't voted


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

Rashad just happens to be next in line as "no no... this is the guy that takes Jones down". It's unfortunate for him, but he's just next in line to get schooled.

Jones is truly on a level the UFC has yet to see. Rashad is simply the latest victim.

And for the record, I like Rashad Evans.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Budhisten said:


> I haven't voted


I'll let you slide this once. :thumb02:


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

I dont know, Jones is looking unstoppable but Rashad truly does bring a different type of fight than Jones' last three opponents. And its the type of fight that wins.

In his last two fights, Evans has impressed me. I've never been impressed by Evans, I wasn't impressed when he KO'd Liddell and I wasn't surprised when Machida tooled him, but I see a revamped fighter.

Rashad mixes it up, he's patient, he's in the best physical form yet and he seems resiliant to Jones' prefight smoke and mirrors. He's got the wrestling, he hits hard and moves well, and neutralised a very good, large grappler in Davis.

I think with the right frame of mind and right gameplan, Evans can outpoint Jones. UD would be the safest bet based on Evans' last fight but Jones is used to dominating, dont be surprised to see him unravel under pressure and give Evans a late stoppage.

Evans is a big underdog here but he knows too much about Jones and his camp for me to resist these crazy odds, and he's looked great lately.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

This lad is intelligent ^


Rashad via late stoppage or some type of decision, depending on how much Jones can take. I know Rashad can take whatever Jones can dish out, not so sure the same can be said the other way around.

War Rashad.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

FINALLY 

It's been a long long road for Rashad. This is the beginning of a similar road for Jones. :thumb02:


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Budhisten said:


> I haven't voted


Check the lil 'display public votes' box so we can see  Much more fun seeing who voted for who.

Can't see Jones losing this. At all. He may get taken down once or twice, but I don't think Rashad can keep him there, and his striking and footwork just won't be good enough to get him in range.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

oldfan said:


> FINALLY
> 
> It's been a long long road for Rashad. This is the beginning of a similar road for Jones. :thumb02:


Too right


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

The Dark Knight said:


> This lad is intelligent ^
> 
> 
> Rashad via late stoppage or some type of decision, depending on how much Jones can take. *I know Rashad can take whatever Jones can dish out*, not so sure the same can be said the other way around.
> ...


So could Shogun and Machida...they just didn't want to! (Right!)


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

One thing i think Rashad has going for him is Jones striking hasnt been refined to the point of it being precise and deadly. If this fight happens in a couple of years Rashad has almost no chance

Obviously the question is can Rashad take Jones down and vice-versa. Conventional wisdom would say they will probably cancel eachother out and if anything Jones has the advantage with his Physical gifts

At first i thought Rashads only chance was to edge a decision, but my prediction was Jones to find his way to a GSP-esque decision

Now i believe Rashads best chance is to catch Jones trying to hard to prove himself and catching him with that big right. Granted he hasnt landed it much lately and Jones defence is sound, but that doesnt mean it cant happen

I hope Rashad knocks him out, but i see a Jones decision and an anti-climax of a fight - hope im wrong!


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

The Dark Knight said:


> This lad is intelligent ^
> 
> 
> Rashad via late stoppage or some type of decision, depending on how much Jones can take. I know Rashad can take whatever Jones can dish out, not so sure the same can be said the other way around.
> ...


Man.....I just don't even know anymore.

Rashad doesn't suck by any means and he's a great fighter but you need to come to reality, Shogun couldn't handle what Jones dished out and now Rashad Evans will? I just don't see it, maybe you're seeing something I'm not but the fact that Shogun tapped against Jones says volumes to me.

Rashad is notorious for fading, even when he trained at altitude, he faded, he did it against Thiago Silva and he did it against Rampage, he held on and survived but it's indisputable that Rampage and Thiago got the best of him in the third round. Everyone will point to the Phil Davis fight as evidence Rashad can go five rounds and he can but we also have to realize Phil Davis is a very slow and robotic striker. Jones is not, Jones is like the Anti-Davis, very quick, very fast, and he's even longer than Davis.

It's not completely out of the question for Rashad to take a round or two, and if he did manage to get Jones down I wouldn't be surprised. Jones is gonna have to fight but Rashad's history of fading is fresh in my mind and it should be fresh in everyone elses, Jones trains and even fought at high altitude and he flourished looking great against Rampage.

I think Evans takes the first round but the tide slowly turns in the second, Jones takes the third and it'll be in the fourth when Rashad is completely out of energy and Jones does what he did to Shogun, Rampage, and Machida and puts Rashad down once and for all.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

The Dark Knight said:


> This lad is intelligent ^
> 
> 
> Rashad via late stoppage or some type of decision, depending on how much Jones can take. I know Rashad can take whatever Jones can dish out, not so sure the same can be said the other way around.
> ...


You know I thought this and has to be said Rashad is a very smart fighter, the Guy can do a GSP even and take his opponent to there weak point, and has to be said since the Machida fight has started to look more and more like thats exactly how he going to work from now on.

But then Jones is Smart too something not a lot of people give him credit for but its the truth, further more he not just planning up well for his fights, he thinking sharp on the go and can switch between different styles of attack to made the best of any given chance he gets in there, no lie the guy is a true MIXED Martial Arts mastermind, Rash may have a good game plan but Jones will have 4 great game plans and just pick whichever suits best give the situation maybe even switch back and forth from one to another and then come up with something brand new on the fly to take the finish in ways even he never expected.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I can't wait to see Rashad take JBJ down then dish out some of his own medicine. Like I said this is the one and only time I'm rooting for Rashad. 

Very curious to see if it'll go all five rounds. 

JBJ can not rely on his takedowns anymore. He takes everybody down eventually. I think Rashad will frustrate JBJ grinding out a UD. This is his moment to prove to himself what he's made of.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I don't even know what to say.. May the best man on that particular night win. I don't see either fighter being broken mentally. I expect both fighters to fight their heart out and leave it all in the octagon. Seems to be more than a title on the line at this point.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

I hope Rashad wins because I can't stand Jones.

But nothing in my head tells me to go against Jones at the moment. He's, simply put, on fire.


----------



## hatedcellphones (Dec 7, 2009)

So I watched the primetime special the other day, and it really gave me a new perspective on things. When I saw Rashad keep showing up in the ring after Jon's fights, I remember thinking to myself "Man, what a dick. Can't he just let him have this moment?" After hearing his side of things though, I really felt for him. It's gotta be tough watching that all unfold from the sidelines.

That being said, I'm still pulling for Jones to win just because I want to see another really dominant champion in the UFC, and if he keeps up this winning streak, I wanna see him move up to heavyweight eventually.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Rashad doesn't suck by any means and he's a great fighter but you need to come to reality, Shogun couldn't handle what Jones dished out and now Rashad Evans will? I just don't see it, maybe you're seeing something I'm not but the fact that Shogun tapped against Jones says volumes to me.


Hmm, dunno if Shogun is the best example to bring up, tbh. I know Jones smashed him and it was impressive. Incredibly impressive to say the least. But it's not like that was the first time we have seen Shogun broken in a fight. Look at Forrest vs Shogun. Forrest beat him up pretty good and made him tap via rear naked choke. Imo, up until the Hendo fight Shogun was a momentum fighter. He fed of being the bully in a fight and when it came time for him to taste licks, he didn't like it. 



> Rashad is notorious for fading, even when he trained at altitude, he faded, he did it against Thiago Silva and he did it against Rampage, he held on and survived but it's indisputable that Rampage and Thiago got the best of him in the third round. Everyone will point to the Phil Davis fight as evidence Rashad can go five rounds and he can but we also have to realize Phil Davis is a very slow and robotic striker. Jones is not, Jones is like the Anti-Davis, very quick, very fast, and he's even longer than Davis


By fading I assume you mean lack of cardio? If so then, and i have said this many many, but in neither fight did Rashad gas. He got complacent in the T.Silva. Rashad himself said that towards the end of the fight he had no respect for T.Silva's ability and that almost cost him. It was silly and he ALMOST paid the price, but yeah, he still won. 

The Rampage fight was different. He made a mistake with a sloppy mistimed takedown and somehow ended up running into Rampage's knee. Again, I think he got a little too comfortable, but what's important about that 3rd round is that he came back to win it after getting rocked. He didn't just survive that round. He took it back with a vengeance hence why he won all rounds on 3 of the judges scorecards.



> It's not completely out of the question for Rashad to take a round or two, and if he did manage to get Jones down I wouldn't be surprised. Jones is gonna have to fight but Rashad's history of fading is fresh in my mind and it should be fresh in everyone elses, Jones trains and even fought at high altitude and he flourished looking great against Rampage.


I would say that Rashad has often done the opposite of fading. Rashad's last four fights are different to the ones prior in that he wouldn't be content in giving up a round like he used to. Before the T.Silva fight, Rashad would spend a round or two getting his opponents timing down so that he could then start doing his own thing. Obviously against Machida this proved to be ineffective, but he has learned since then. He seemed to be trying to get Davis' timing down during the first round until towards the end. I'm not sure if it's a good idea to do the same against Jones, but the longer the fight goes, the longer I would favour Rashad as he has made a habit of getting stronger as the rounds go. 

You mentioned how Davis is robotic fighter and indicated that's the reason Rashad was able to go 5 rounds. Well, Rampage ain't faster than Davis either. Rampage was basically plodding along for 4 rounds looking for a KO. He didn't push the pace, he didn't offer Jones anything to worry about other than a left hook-right uppercut combo and a couple of leg kicks. No grappling, wrestling or speed for Jones to think about. Of course he would get to 4 rounds with no trouble. A lot of fighters would. Jones was fighting a leisurely pace.

The Davis/Rashad fight by comparison seemed more exhausting. Rashad constantly having to grappling and defend the takedowns as well offer his own offensive striking skills for 5 rounds was far more exhaustive than Jones attempting a bunch of different spin kicks for 4 rounds. 

Also, look at the T.Silva fight. The pace Rashad set got me tired just looking at it. He is heavily criticised for that fight but the constant double legs and slams he hit meant that his gas tank had to be on a whole different level. If he pushes THAT type of pace on Jones, Jones better be ready to answer him.





> But then Jones is Smart too something not a lot of people give him credit for but its the truth, further more he not just planning up well for his fights, he thinking sharp on the go and can switch between different styles of attack to made the best of any given chance he gets in there, no lie the guy is a true MIXED Martial Arts mastermind, Rash may have a good game plan but Jones will have 4 great game plans and just pick whichever suits best give the situation maybe even switch back and forth from one to another and then come up with something brand new on the fly to take the finish in ways even he never expected.


I think that creepy Greg Jackson is smart, and Jones is just the vehicle. Look at his fights prior to working with Jackson, he never had a game plan. I mean, it's possible his fighting psychology has strengthend due to working with Jackson the past couple of years, overall, I wouldn't call him a smart fighter. Just a great fighter in a smart high profile camp.



> So could Shogun and Machida...they just didn't want to! (Right!)


Hmm, you trying to have a dig at me, Mirage?


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

War Rashad!

I voted Bones.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Going for Rashad.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Bones puts Rashad to sleep, either through KO or Sub.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

WAR Rashad!


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

WAR this fight.

I'm so pumped for it, I can't wait.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Definitely rooting for Rashad, but am going with Jones by sub in round 3 or 4.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Jon is coming to whoop some ass.


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

please tell me he is not wearing his belt in public:confused05:


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Rauno said:


> Jon is coming to whoop some ass.


Hey, it's Tim Sylvia!


----------



## Leakler (Sep 23, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> War Rashad!
> 
> I voted Bones.


Ha-ha me too. I want Rashad to win, and really think he has what it takes to pull this off, but if I'm predicting who will most likely win, suppose I gotta pick Jones. Hopefully Rashad gets this!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Abrissbirne said:


> please tell me he is not wearing his belt in public:confused05:


Your chilling in the airport, bored out of your mind. Might as well put on your world belt of ass kicking and have some fun with it. :thumb02:


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

War Bones!


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

Abrissbirne said:


> please tell me he is not wearing his belt in public:confused05:


this bothers me more than anything he's said to date. geez bones, you make it so hard to like you - i liked you until you got all big time!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Really hoping Rashad puts Jones down. Maybe after he is humbled he won't think he is Gods gift to the world anymore.


----------



## Aiken (May 3, 2010)

*Jones Fan predicts the fight*

I see this fight going something like this:

Round 1. Evans starts briskly until he comes face to fist with that huge Jones reach. The Jones kicks to Evans lead knee slow him down and Jones takes the fist round

Round 2. Evans comes out and attempts a takedown - Even if he's successful, he doesn't hold control for long, especially after Jones starts landing elbows to the top of Evans head and face. Jones starts to loosen up and lands a couple more kicks and maybe a spinning elbow. Round 2 to Jones

Round 3. It's about now that Evans will realize that Jones the man is more than he can handle and he'll either attempt to launch a go-for-broke attack or (as I suspect) he'll become very defensive and try to go to a decision. Unless he's VERY lucky, the go-for-broke attack will allow Jones to take Evans down where he will be sliced open by Jones' elbows. If he tries to hide for the remainder of the fight, it will simply take longer.

Prediction - TKO win to Jones due to doctors stoppage in the third/fourth round.

I just don't see that the 5'11" tall, 75" reach of Evans is going to give Jones much trouble. If Jones doesn't win via Doctors stoppage, he chokes him out.

Just because I'm a big fan of Jones, it doesn't mean I'm not right!


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Aiken said:


> I see this fight going something like this:
> 
> Round 1. Evans starts briskly until he comes face to fist with that huge Jones reach. The Jones kicks to Evans lead knee slow him down and Jones takes the fist round
> 
> ...


Oh be quiet, man. Another one of those year old 'mma fan' who thinks they know how a fight is going to go because one guy happens to have a bigger reach than the other. Gimme a fuckin' break :confused05:


----------



## Aiken (May 3, 2010)

The Dark Knight said:


> Oh be quiet, man. Another one of those year old 'mma fan' who thinks they know how a fight is going to go because one guy happens to have a bigger reach than the other. Gimme a fuckin' break :confused05:


What part of "Prediction" didn't you understand mate? I guess it's possible that too many jellied eels and Chaz and Dave sing alongs have left you angry - if I still lived in London I might feel the same way. 

I'm 100% confident in my own MMA knowledge - I was at the Sears Center when Fedor beat Rogers and there again when Hendo beat Fedor. I took my first Karate lesson in the 1970s, boxed (amateur) for three years as a teenager and picked up my Shodan in Aikido in 1988. But I'm sure you know a lot more about everything don't you? raise01:


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

I think he just means that a minute to minute prediction of the fight is totally pointless.


----------



## Aiken (May 3, 2010)

SM33 said:


> I think he just means that a minute to minute prediction of the fight is totally pointless.


And you are more than probably right... But as you have eloquently demonstrated, you don't have to a drunken West Ham supporter to make your point.

I think that Jones is so domanant at 205 that predicting the winner isn't a challenge

But thanks for the clarification


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

SM33 said:


> I dont know, Jones is looking unstoppable but Rashad truly does bring a different type of fight than Jones' last three opponents. And its the type of fight that wins.
> 
> In his last two fights, Evans has impressed me. I've never been impressed by Evans, I wasn't impressed when he KO'd Liddell and I wasn't surprised when Machida tooled him, but I see a revamped fighter.
> 
> ...



I like this post, some great stuff right there!

I'm leaning towards Evans here, let's hope he can stop Jones and shake up the LHW division. Evans via hard fought decision.:thumbsup:


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

I have a strong feeling that Greg Jackson is going to have a great plan put together for Bones to deal with Rashad. Jackson is hated by some, but is fantastic at implementing great strategies for his fighters to stick by in big time fights that have seen huge success. This fight is no different, especially since Greg is very familiar with Rashad and should understand his weaknesses better than almost anyone.

Oh, and Jones is the most promising fighter at his age ever.

Jones by KO or TKO round 3


----------



## rebonecrusher (Nov 21, 2011)

This fight should be excellent. I wouldn't be surprised at any outcome here these two our the two best in the world IMO and likely the two best light heavyweights in MMA history thus far.

Both fighters have a lot to prove. I think Rashad posses a great threat to Jones. Rashad is the most athletic fighter Jones has taken on thus far. Rashad I believe has the speed if he is patient enough and fights a good fight to close the distance on Jones. It'll be interesting to see who gets the best of the wrestling. It's tough to pick a winner for this fight but I'm going with the underdog and saying Rashad pulls off the slight upset and regains his belt. Though it wouldn't shock me if Jones comes out and goes right through Rashad proving he is virtually unbeatable by any light heavyweight in the world right now. This could be the start of the biggest trilogy/rivalry in UFC history to this point


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Rashad knew and trained the Jon Jones of 18 months ago. Think how quickly this dude is developing, he's going to be a completely different fighter. I see no other result but Jones mauling Rashad, and looking as unbeatable as he has against every other opponent thus far in his career.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

There's going to be a lot of disappointed people after April 21st.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I was just thinking how interesting the new dynamic will be around here when Rashad is champ again.:thumb02:


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

The Dark Knight said:


> There's going to be a lot of disappointed people after April 21st.


Yeah, by the current voting it appears 20 people will be upset with 38 'I told you so'.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

cdtcpl said:


> Yeah, by the current voting it appears 20 people will be upset with 38 'I told you so'.


Nice try my friend :thumb02:

But nah, deep down you're worried about Jones and that's understandable :hug:


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

The Dark Knight said:


> Nice try my friend :thumb02:
> 
> But nah, deep down you're worried about Jones and that's understandable :hug:


I am worried, but it isn't about Jones. It's that I won't get to see that pretty new sig of yours after the fight. :hug:


----------



## H33LHooK (Jul 13, 2011)

In trying to make a prediction for this fight, I keep remembering all the pre-fight hype leading up to the other Jones fights- how the various challengers were going to give him his toughest fight to date.

Then they actually got in the octagon with him. 

After watching Jones man-handle these guys for a round or two, there would be something of a pregnant pause in the commentary- almost as if Rogan had trouble processing what he was seeing- then he would always say something like, "It's a man against boys in there again. Every time we see him fight..."

A good big man will generally beat a good small man. 

With these things in mind, I'm having a real hard time finding a way to pick Rashad.

.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

The Dark Knight said:


> Nice try my friend :thumb02:
> 
> But nah, deep down you're worried about Jones and that's understandable :hug:


I didn't want to say this.... but....


Bobby Cooper 2.0. Yep. You've gone there.


----------



## Ddog0587 (Jul 2, 2011)

Aiken said:


> What part of "Prediction" didn't you understand mate? I guess it's possible that too many jellied eels and Chaz and Dave sing alongs have left you angry - if I still lived in London I might feel the same way.
> 
> I'm 100% confident in my own MMA knowledge - I was at the Sears Center when Fedor beat Rogers and there again when Hendo beat Fedor. I took my first Karate lesson in the 1970s, boxed (amateur) for three years as a teenager and picked up my Shodan in Aikido in 1988. But I'm sure you know a lot more about everything don't you? raise01:


Don't worry about TDK man. Hes a professional JBJ hater. :thumbsup:


----------



## H33LHooK (Jul 13, 2011)

PheelGoodInc said:


> I didn't want to say this.... but....
> 
> 
> Bobby Cooper 2.0. Yep. You've gone there.


I hafta' say, I've seen some pretty crazy sack-swinging on forums in my time, but TDK's ability to hug dem 'Shad nutz has really lowered the bar. 

It's extraordinarily entertaining, and I for one hope he never stops. raise02:
.


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

The Dark Knight said:


> Nice try my friend :thumb02:
> 
> But nah, deep down you're worried about Jones and that's understandable :hug:


Just wanted to say you are at an almost unacheivable level of doubt. Its actually kind of cute though, how you just won't give up on your clearly overmatched Rashad.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

what the hell do you people expect?

You expect a fight fan to just roll over and say "yeah your right, my favorite fighter doesn't have a chance" ...???

Let's not trouble Jones for this lets just give him his purse and throw in FOTN bonus too because anybody that knows anything knows he would have gotten it.


That's not a fight fan or an "unbiased analyst" (what a joke)that's a bandwagon p***y who wants to be with the cool kids.

Stick to your guns TDK , maybe we'll celebrate this weekend.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

You expect trolling for guys like Rampage, Shogun, and Machida because they are you know exciting and not little bitches that sit out a year to protect their brand.

I don't believe Rashad has fans, just people who are dealing with some sort of undiagnosable mental condition. 

Also it seems to me all the "cool" kids are on the Jon Jones bandwagon of HATE.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

John8204 said:


> You expect trolling for guys like Rampage, Shogun, and Machida because they are you know exciting and not little bitches that sit out a year to protect their brand.
> 
> I don't believe Rashad has fans, just people who are dealing with some sort of undiagnosable mental condition.
> 
> Also it seems to me all the "cool" kids are on the Jon Jones bandwagon of HATE.


I'm a Rashad fan.

He puts on good fights, has knockout power, great wrestling, great top game, lots of speed, has only lost once in his whole career and I'm pulling for him to win even though it's going to be a tough as nails fight.


----------



## H33LHooK (Jul 13, 2011)

oldfan said:


> what the hell do you people expect?
> 
> You expect a fight fan to just roll over and say "yeah your right, my favorite fighter doesn't have a chance" ...???
> 
> ...


Well, I can't say I expected anything, really. 

If I _did_ expect anything from a "fight fan", however, it would be a rational discussion about the fighters in question: their abilities; their levels of success; the reasons for the odds being what they are, etc.

I am completely unbiased when it comes to the fighters; I couldn't care less who wins, and when I make a prediction, it's based on (among other things) the criteria listed above. 

Not on the guy's attitude.

Not on what a fighter says in an interview.

Not on what he does at some retarded/staged post-weigh in stare-down.

And finally, I suspect guys are responding as much to the random/uncalled-for negs like, "**** YOU", and, "SHUT UP", that TDK throws around, as much as they are his homerific posts.

.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

TDK can say what he wants, he can never change the events of Memorial Day Weekend 2009.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

i am a certified JBJ hater, and had hope that he would lose all of his title defense matchups... but with this fight i have no hope...

rashads chin is made of cabbage


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

John8204 said:


> You expect trolling for guys like Rampage, Shogun, and Machida because they are you know exciting and not little bitches that sit out a year to protect their brand.
> 
> I don't believe Rashad has fans, just people who are dealing with some sort of undiagnosable mental condition.
> 
> Also it seems to me all the "cool" kids are on the Jon Jones bandwagon of HATE.


I am a Rashad fan as well.

I just find it extremely humorous how someone can say as if they have some kind of certainty that he will without a doubt beat a guy like Jones.

It reminds me of when Cooper was saying not only that Machida would beat Jones, but that he would beat Jones *easily*. It sounded exactly like TDK does right now. Even if Rashad manages to win, there is no possible way someone can be so confident about it prior to the fight.


----------



## ThatMan707 (Apr 17, 2012)

*Can I get a finish?*

As tough as it would be I don't think Rashad will be able to keep the pace Jones will set. I'm a Suga fan but if he doesn't finish Jones he will be finished... Just not impressed with Rashad's previous fights enough to try to sell anyone on him being champ again...


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

What if they both come out crawling?

Can we get a vbookie on who stands up first?


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

oldfan said:


> What if they both come out crawling?
> 
> Can we get a vbookie on who stands up first?


:laugh:

I hope they do.


----------



## ThatMan707 (Apr 17, 2012)

*Indecisive!*

God bless the one person sitting on that fence:sarcastic12:


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

H33LHooK said:


> If I _did_ expect anything from a "fight fan", however, it would be a rational discussion about the fighters in question: their abilities; their levels of success; the reasons for the odds being what they are, etc.


Rational discussion has no place in sports fan world. It never has. It never will. Thank god for that.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

oldfan said:


> What if they both come out crawling?
> 
> Can we get a vbookie on who stands up first?


I actually thought about that when this fight was first announced. This may be the most awkward 10 seconds in an MMA fight ever.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> Rational discussion has no place in sports fan world. It never has. It never will. Thank god for that.


Amen brother.

i don't follow any other sports but I often wonder if in football, soccer, basketball, etc.... are fans vilified because they remain loyal to a team that isn't the favorite and don't bow to rational arguments?

I wonder...has anyone ever heard of a case where the obvious consensus favorite actually lost?:confused02:


TDK, quit insulting people who don't see what we see.

WAR Rashad


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Man, **** that. I say what I want. I'm not just some 'blind fan' who sticks to says a certain fighter will win just because i'm a fan of them. I look at their strengths and weaknesses and match it up to the opponents strengths and weaknesses.

Rashad is winning this fight.


----------



## SlowGraffiti (Dec 29, 2007)

Rashad had trouble with the range of Forrest Griffin. Jones will destroy him.


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

I wish Evans wins, because I really feel sad for all that has happened to him (guy denying old friendship, coach favoring other, company sponsoring opponent)!!!!

I really can't stand how this all came around on him. The guy really doesn't deserve all that.

BUT: unfortunately, Jones, is VERY talented. He always enters with a new TOOLBOX in his arsenal, which makes predictions very hard for his opponents. I think it will not goto the championship rounds too 

Hard for Evans, but Jones today is so illusional, I can't figure who will stop him!!!


----------



## kintaro (Apr 18, 2012)

I think Evans is like Bernard Hopkins in terms of aging. 

He's still in excellent shape past 30, most would agree that he's in better shape than Rua (30) Rampage (33) or even Machida (33)

The Greg Jackson argument goes both ways. Evans is more experienced and also knows all of Jones' tricks

I'm 50/50 on this one (but rooting for Evans)


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

The Dark Knight said:


> Man, **** that. I say what I want. I'm not just some 'blind fan' who sticks to says a certain fighter will win just because i'm a fan of them. I look at their strengths and weaknesses and match it up to the opponents strengths and weaknesses.
> 
> Rashad is winning this fight.


Have you looked at Bones' strengths?

I have no doubt that a guy who got taken down by Tito Ortiz and Michael Bisping will get taken down by Jon Jones.


----------



## SlowGraffiti (Dec 29, 2007)

Rashad was getting outstruck by Forrest. He's lucky Forrest doesn't have a chin.


----------



## ThatMan707 (Apr 17, 2012)

*Jones FTW*

Range and gas tank is going to be a huge issue... Rashad always seems to gas after the first couple rounds... If it goes into later rounds I have to go with Jones. Rashad's lay and pray won't work on someone as talented on the ground as Jones... Snap Tap or Nap!:dunno:


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I was talking with a friend of mine and he was looking at his cell phone and decided to show me the odds again. 

Our discussion changed from this fight even being close to competitive to how great the hype around this fight has been, but it hasn't fooled one group. Based on the current odds given there are one of two scenarios:

No one is betting on Rashad thus the odds stayed about the same - unlikely since a lot of people will throw down some cash on odds like this.
Bookies don't buy the hype and legitimately believe Rashad has very little chance to even win a decision.

Bones is going to finish Rashad and have to start getting ready for Hendo.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Mrsfan made me stop betting with real money a while back. I can't imagine why given my love of underdogs. 

Don't tell her, But I'm putting $100 on Rashad. It just makes the fight so much more intense and fun to watch.

If it goes 5 rounds, I'll probably be sore the next day


----------



## H33LHooK (Jul 13, 2011)

oldfan said:


> Mrsfan made me stop betting with real money a while back. I can't imagine why given my love of underdogs.
> 
> Don't tell her, But I'm putting $100 on Rashad. It just makes the fight so much more intense and fun to watch.
> 
> If it goes 5 rounds, I'll probably be sore the next day


LOL- exactly the same here. I always enjoy the fights, but once I get some skin in the game... Good. Times. :thumbsup:

.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Posted this in another thread but I am becoming a Jon Jones fan. Quickly. Heck I even bad mouthed him in this exact thread but something is just making me a fan. I just thought about why I hate him and I couldn't think of a real reason other than the widely used arrogance excuse.

Thing is we could be witnessing something great here with Jon Jones. I'm done wasting my time hating and hoping someone will knock him out. Rashad fan as well, can't pick who I truly want to win, but I won't be disappointed either way.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Sorry Suga fans. Rashad doesn't have a chance in hell.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

H33LHooK said:


> LOL- exactly the same here. I always enjoy the fights, but once I get some skin in the game... Good. Times. :thumbsup:
> 
> .


I've never bet on a fight before but i can easily see how much tention it could add. :thumb02:


----------



## rebonecrusher (Nov 21, 2011)

I believe if Jones can out wrestle Rashad, Rashad is in big trouble. I really can't see Rashad holding off Jones while Jones is on top, Jones has some of the best ground and pound in MMA. Rashad mean while if he gets Jones down it'll be interesting to see how Jones does off his back, but Rashad doesn't have the killer ground and pound that Jones has. 

Who gets the better on the feet will be key as well. If Evans can close the distance I believe he has much better hands and is more explosive then Jones. Evans I think with his speed and explosiveness has the best chance yet to put it on Jones on the feet. Though its very possible Jones will be able to use his kicks and reach to keep Evans at bay. This fight will likely have a bit of everything in it, I'm looking forward to seeing how it plays out.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Have you looked at Bones' strengths?
> 
> I have no doubt that a guy who got taken down by Tito Ortiz and Michael Bisping will get taken down by Jon Jones.


Yes, I have looked at his strengths. I've even complimented Jones many times and for those who have been on this site awhile, they'll know that at one point I was even a little bit of a fan. Thing is, I know what both fighters are capable of. Micheal Bisping surprised Rashad with a takedown about 5 years ago now, and Tito couldn't do anything for the 5 seconds he had Rashad down in their fight. So I have no doubt that even if Jones does get Rashad down, he isn't going to be doing anything to him. When it's the other way around, I think Jones' weakenesses will be exposed. That's just my opinion.

Also, what's with the mob mentality here? So because I don't lick the dried up bumcrack of Jones i'm a Bobby Cooper now? Really? Jesus. Sherdog alert.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

The Dark Knight said:


> Yes, I have looked at his strengths. I've even complimented Jones many times and for those who have been on this site awhile, they'll know that at one point I was even a little bit of a fan. Thing is, I know what both fighters are capable of. Micheal Bisping surprised Rashad with a takedown about 5 years ago now, and Tito couldn't do anything for the 5 seconds he had Rashad down in their fight. So I have no doubt that even if Jones does get Rashad down, he isn't going to be doing anything to him. When it's the other way around, I think Jones' weakenesses will be exposed. That's just my opinion.
> 
> Also, what's with the mob mentality here? So because I don't lick the dried up bumcrack of Jones i'm a Bobby Cooper now? Really? Jesus. Sherdog alert.


True but Jones' top game is also miles ahead of Tito's and Bisping, he hurts guys instantly from the top and they don't ever recover.

Rashad should probably be able to sweep up to his feet since he's a black belt but if Jones can land anything meaningful as soon as he gets Evans down like he has in the past I think Rashad is in trouble, he's also got to watch out for shots on the way up like Jones did to Shogun.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

The Dark Knight said:


> Also, what's with the mob mentality here? So because I don't lick the dried up bumcrack of Jones i'm a Bobby Cooper now? Really? Jesus. Sherdog alert.


:sarcastic01:

Just a thought but it might be something like this.



The Dark Knight said:


> Believe me man, I will. In fact, I have memorised almost every single pro Jones post within the last few months, and I swear down I am going to quote every hardcore pro Jones statement after Rashad beats him. Gonna drag up months of the shit. The usual suspects will be quoted. *Bet that*.


Good luck on Saturday


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

Betting on Rashad is a terrible idea. What are you getting? 3:1? Take that money and buy yourself something nice instead.


----------



## kney (Jan 16, 2012)

To the people who think Evans will win:

What do you guys think Evans has more to offer than say Rampage Jackson (who almost finished Evans) and Machida (who finished Evans). Machida was a hell lot faster than Evans, and Jones is about as fast, if not faster than Machida.. So what makes you guys think Evans will take the win?, Jones has 100% takedown defense, and Evans will most likely go for the takedown. I see Evans winning only in 1 way, fake the takedown and come with an overhand right.. The question is, whether Jones sees it coming or not.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

A lot of Evans' fans will be very disappointed on Saturday night, after some Jon Jones trademark "elbow savagery" on the ground.


----------



## cookiefritas (Jun 17, 2011)

Rashad has sparred with Jones many times before, that is a huge advantage. He knows the reach of Jones and won't make the mistake of trying to land overhand rights while Jones has his hand in your face and his head tilted way back, you are never landing that punch on Jones. 

Jones has pretty much had target practice with guys standing in front of him waiting for him to make a mistake and land a big punch(except Machida), Rashad won't make the same mistake, you can tell by the video of him recognizing this mistake while watching the Rampage fight. Rashad has been practicing with Tyrone, I doubt he goes head hunting Jones, he will circle him like Machida did and chop him down to the body and occasional leg kicks and bring that head down little by little, while also going for takedowns. 

Jones is still the favorite in this fight, but most of his previous fighters had the monumental task of having to land a big bomb while going in and out, they were all freaked out of staying in clinching range with Jones, and freaked out of throwing leg kicks; Rashad on the other hand will welcome getting in a wrestling match with Jones but will probably still be reluctant to throw leg kicks, but so should Jones. For all of Phil Davis' standing up weakness, he is a powerful, powerful wrestler and Rashad was able to neutralize his wrestling, I am sure he will be able to do the same with Jones. If Rashad was able to put his ass on the ground a couple of years ago, he will be able to put his ass on the ground on Saturday.


----------



## orangekoolaid (May 5, 2011)

I can see Jones hitting Rashad with an illegal knee as they're clinched and rashad tries to stand up. The whole thing will be clouded in controversy and we'll have to listen to them talk shit for another month before the rematch.

But lets hope for a good fight! :happy01:


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

cookiefritas said:


> Rashad has sparred with Jones many times before, that is a huge advantage. He knows the reach of Jones and won't make the mistake of trying to land overhand rights while Jones has his hand in your face and his head tilted way back, you are never landing that punch on Jones.
> 
> Jones has pretty much had target practice with guys standing in front of him waiting for him to make a mistake and land a big punch(except Machida), Rashad won't make the same mistake, you can tell by the video of him recognizing this mistake while watching the Rampage fight. Rashad has been practicing with Tyrone, I doubt he goes head hunting Jones, he will circle him like Machida did and chop him down to the body and occasional leg kicks and bring that head down little by little, while also going for takedowns.
> 
> Jones is still the favorite in this fight, but most of his previous fighters had the monumental task of having to land a big bomb while going in and out, they were all freaked out of staying in clinching range with Jones, and freaked out of throwing leg kicks; Rashad on the other hand will welcome getting in a wrestling match with Jones but will probably still be reluctant to throw leg kicks, but so should Jones. For all of Phil Davis' standing up weakness, he is a powerful, powerful wrestler and Rashad was able to neutralize his wrestling, I am sure he will be able to do the same with Jones. If Rashad was able to put his ass on the ground a couple of years ago, he will be able to put his ass on the ground on Saturday.


Post of the week so far. Completely agreed.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

cookiefritas said:


> Rashad has sparred with Jones many times before, that is a huge advantage. He knows the reach of Jones and won't make the mistake of trying to land overhand rights while Jones has his hand in your face and his head tilted way back, you are never landing that punch on Jones.
> 
> Jones has pretty much had target practice with guys standing in front of him waiting for him to make a mistake and land a big punch(except Machida), Rashad won't make the same mistake, you can tell by the video of him recognizing this mistake while watching the Rampage fight. Rashad has been practicing with Tyrone, I doubt he goes head hunting Jones, he will circle him like Machida did and chop him down to the body and occasional leg kicks and bring that head down little by little, while also going for takedowns.
> 
> Jones is still the favorite in this fight, but most of his previous fighters had the monumental task of having to land a big bomb while going in and out, they were all freaked out of staying in clinching range with Jones, and freaked out of throwing leg kicks; Rashad on the other hand will welcome getting in a wrestling match with Jones but will probably still be reluctant to throw leg kicks, but so should Jones. For all of Phil Davis' standing up weakness, he is a powerful, powerful wrestler and Rashad was able to neutralize his wrestling, I am sure he will be able to do the same with Jones. If Rashad was able to put his ass on the ground a couple of years ago, he will be able to put his ass on the ground on Saturday.


You do realize Jones is only 24 and most likely improved in two years, right?


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> You do realize Jones is only 24 and most likely improved in *two years*, right?


It's been just a year since they last trained together, but no doubt he has mostly likely improved. It's just Rashad has improved as well.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Going with Jones third round tko.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Yeah, they have both improved without a doubt. I'm kind of neutral on this fight and have the diplomatic answer of saying "I could see it going either way".

The only problem I have is someone using the "Rashad used to sometimes out spar and out grapple Jones in training" argument as a deciding factor for them on predicting this fight. Same thing visa versa, depending on who you talk too.

I know I can't compare myself to them, but the analogy works. I used to get out grappled by certain people all the time. I really had no chance because I still had a lot to learn and had to accept my place at the time. Now my grappling has improved a lot, or at least a lot since then. I wouldn't say I'm anything special, but I could decisively out grapple those same people who have also improved. (While some are still able to out grapple me) What I'm saying is, because someone was better than someone 1-2 years ago, it doesn't mean they will always have that persons number. It can in some situations, but we all improve at different speeds and to think you will always be in someones head because of the past, or to think a guy will always get beat by another guy because you watched him get owned a few years ago is being naive. It's something to look at, I'm not disputing that, but I wouldn't use it as a strong point in your argument.

That being said, I'm not implying that's the case here or even that Rashad or Jones think that. I just don't like seeing this argument being highly used to support either guys case of winning. What happened in the past in TRAINING doesn't matter anymore. These guys are professionals and some of the best fighters in the world who probably won't let a trivial thing get inside their head when fight time comes. Most of us are different animals inside the cage than we are inside the gym as well.

Anyways, both guys have improved tremendously since then so expect to see a completely different result either way. Picking a winner is hard for me, which makes this fight that much more exciting to see.


----------



## cookiefritas (Jun 17, 2011)

I don't expect Rashad to abuse Jones on the ground, but I do expect him to be able to take him down. Jones has improved in his standup, but his wrestling has stayed the same in my opinion. The added dimension of Jones being tentative of throwing leg kicks for fear of being taken down is a possibility. 

Jones has been quoted as saying that he has seen Rashad lose a bit of explosiveness in his double leg takedowns, and that he is not what he used to be in that regard, but I believe Rashad has been going all out on his wrestling and will certainly be shooting for takedowns relentlessly. I am pretty sure that Rashad used the double leg takedown effectively against Jones because I can definitely see a shorter, stockier fighter being able to take those skinny legs of Jones from under him when timed properly and explosively.


----------



## Quasi_dead (Feb 2, 2012)

Rashad is at his physical peak. Jon Jones is still mentally fragile and unproven off his back. Can't wait to see his deer in headlights expression when he realizes that god wont help him up.


----------



## Risto (Oct 11, 2006)

Quasi_dead said:


> Rashad is at his physical peak. Jon *Jones is still mentally fragile and unproven off his back*. Can't wait to see his deer in headlights expression when he realizes that god wont help him up.


Mentally fragile? Wow... he's about the most composed fighter in the UFC. Ever.

Unproven off his back? He's the champ, so what does that tell you? I read it as he's pretty tough to put on his back. Plus every time he's been asked to 'prove' something it's been delivered.

And I can't wait to see Rashad's grandpa-taking-a-nap look once he's out cold. It'll be a hoot.


----------



## Cerroney! (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm so pumped for this fight. I'm tired of the "Rashad is a victim stuff" so I hope Jones kick his ass. I'll be rootin' for him all the way. I'm expecting a war and I hope they both bring their A games. Great main event.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Jones better not throw any kicks because Rashad will most likely catch it and take him down like he did with Forrest and then with Davis again and again.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

If Jones throws kicks probably be low kicks.


----------



## bobloblaw13 (Apr 21, 2012)

*UFC 145 Betting Odds*

I see its about 2-1 in fans thinking jones will win vs evans. but evans has 4.20 Odds to win. so im thinking evans is the smart bet not sure here are the odds let me know who i should bet pick http://sports.shipthecash.com/ufc-145-betting-odds-with-expert-picks/ :thumb02:


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

I was thinking about Rashad's strategy might be for this fight. I wouldn't be surprised to see Rashad throw a lot of leg kicks to try and chop Jones down. It hasn't been done yet and is probably worth a shot.

Also, did they ever make a primetime episode 3?


----------



## IcemanJacques (Mar 18, 2009)

PheelGoodInc said:


> I was thinking about Rashad's strategy might be for this fight. I wouldn't be surprised to see Rashad throw a lot of leg kicks to try and chop Jones down. It hasn't been done yet and is probably worth a shot.
> 
> Also, did they ever make a primetime episode 3?


There is an episode 3 mate. I just watched it today. Keep an eye out on youtube and it should pop up somewhere.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

I think more or less the point of incline in Rashads career towards this fight was when he moved to Blackzillians, not when he lost to Madhida. 

After his Machida loss, Rashad was pretty much going the way of GSP abandoning is quick, explosive stand-up and wrestling his way to a victory. However, after his transition to his new camp, I think it's safe to say that we have seen a Rashad 2.0. He is much more of a complete fighter, he uses his speed more effectively, his defense is better, and he is stronger.

While I don't think Rashad will win, I do think he will expose Jon Jones's weaknesses to the rest of the LHW division, the same way Shogun exposed Machida. Only after then will we be able to see how good Jon Jones really is and what he's really made of.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

IcemanJacques said:


> There is an episode 3 mate. I just watched it today. Keep an eye out on youtube and it should pop up somewhere.


Found it. Thank you!


----------



## IcemanJacques (Mar 18, 2009)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Found it. Thank you!


No problem mate, it's a great episode I thought. I posted a thread about it for anyone else wanting to watch.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Rashad has several things going for him.

3.) The obvious history
2.) Pent up anger and blind rage. Sometimes it nullifies good judgement and can be detrimental, other times it can give one ----> 
1.) Confidence and he aint scared AT ALL. He wants to hurt JBJ...badly. 
*Notice the look of disgust when he sees JBJ weighing in...lolz! I know that look. 

This fight will be finished one way or another. Get ready folks for round two down the road cuz this fight won't settle anything...too much bad blood. 

*Note* Forgot Makdessi and Njokuani were on this card. Should be bad ass!


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

More than several more hours, and then it's over. I've yet to see the weigh ins, but will check it out now.

Get ready to say goodbye to the Jon Jones era.


----------



## TOP (Apr 21, 2012)

Jones is going to embarrass Evans. Rashad is a punk.

I'm expecting this...











Followed by this...


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











Then this...













Time can't pass quick enough. I'm so pumped for this card!


----------



## fightfreak (Oct 4, 2006)

Jones will dismantle Rashad IMO, but if somehow Rashad wins Hendo will drop him.


----------



## kney (Jan 16, 2012)

I can't see how Rashad takes this fight?
Maybe Jones will KO himself?
lol


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

It really will take a miracle for Rashad to win this fight, but if he does I can't say I'll be mad.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Booyyy..notice how all the new punks on this board are Jones anal worshippers??? Gonna be a LOT more disappointed people than I even thought :thumbsup:


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

JBJ for the win. :thumbsup:


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Dark Knight, man.. you are really investing alot in this fight, how're you gonna take it if Jones wins? (not being a dick, this is a genuine question)


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Not gonna happen, gazh. There is no way Rashad is going to lose to Jones, I don't care what these people say. Rashad can and will beat him. Trust me. After today, 21st of April will officially be known as RMJHBD... Rashad Making Jones His Bitch Day. Just wait and see mate.


----------



## TOP (Apr 21, 2012)

4 more hours. F me... I'm dying to see this PPV. A lot of the fighters on this card either finish their opponent or get finished themselves. Should see multiple knock outs for sure.

:happy03:


----------



## TOP (Apr 21, 2012)

The Dark Knight said:


> Not gonna happen, gazh. There is no way Rashad is going to lose to Jones, I don't care what these people say. Rashad can and will beat him. Trust me. After today, 21st of April will officially be known as RMJHBD... Rashad Making Jones His Bitch Day. Just wait and see mate.


:confused05:


We shall see.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

gazh said:


> Dark Knight, man.. you are really investing alot in this fight, how're you gonna take it if Jones wins? (not being a dick, this is a genuine question)


Allow me to answer for the man. If Jon Jones wins he will engage in a tantrum the likes of which we haven't seen...since the last time Jon Jones finished a legend. If by some miracle Jon Jones loses, TDK will engage in a victory tantrum that will lead to his expulsion from the board. I like to think of tonight as a win/win. Either or Dark Knight will be emasculated and that just fills me with a sense of warmth. Not to be confused with the warmth that Rashad will feel when he is choked out, or the warmth of TDK bladder expelling his urine in his pants upon seeing his hero and sexual surrogate lose, but the warmth of Karma, sweet Karma.

namaste.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

The Dark Knight said:


> Not gonna happen, gazh. There is no way Rashad is going to lose to Jones, I don't care what these people say. Rashad can and will beat him. Trust me. After today, 21st of April will officially be known as RMJHBD... Rashad Making Jones His Bitch Day. Just wait and see mate.


Wanna make a sig bet? Kinda of like oldies and pheelgoods? Whoever loses has to put "x" in a spoiler tag on there sigs? Im down  (Nothing crazy or immature)


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

John8204 said:


> Allow me to answer for the man. If Jon Jones wins he will engage in a tantrum the likes of which we haven't seen...since the last time Jon Jones finished a legend. If by some miracle Jon Jones loses, TDK will engage in a victory tantrum that will lead to his expulsion from the board. I like to think of tonight as a win/win. Either or Dark Knight will be emasculated and that just fills me with a sense of warmth. Not to be confused with the warmth that Rashad will feel when he is choked out, or the warmth of TDK bladder expelling his urine in his pants upon seeing his hero and sexual surrogate lose, but the warmth of Karma, sweet Karma.
> 
> namaste.


When Rashad loses wait until you see what TDK has to change his sig and avatar to


----------



## "El Guapo" (Jun 25, 2010)

CMON RASHAD!

It's weird I'm really coming round to Jon jones as a person. Still, it's gotta be shads time to shine, Jones is gonna rule the division for years to come and I'm hoping & praying he can pull up the upset of the year right here tonight!

AHHHHH!


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

I just want to see TKD's reaction when Rashad loses


----------



## "El Guapo" (Jun 25, 2010)

I just hope this fight goes a decent 3/4 rounds so we can really see who the better fighter is.

SO PYSCHED!!


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

"El Guapo" said:


> I just hope this fight goes a decent 3/4 rounds so we can really see who the better fighter is.
> 
> SO PYSCHED!!


What if one of them finishes within a round? I think that would clearly show who the better fighter is. As long as it isn't some early stoppage or cut stoppage or something in a pretty close fight.


----------



## "El Guapo" (Jun 25, 2010)

Well depending on the circumstances you can obviously tell sometimes during round 1, but for viewing pleasure and 100% certainty I believe 3/4 sounds good! Not saying that I wouldn't enjoy a shad round 1 KO 

For completely selfish reasons of course..


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

PheelGoodInc said:


> I just want to see TKD's reaction when Rashad loses


Just imagine if Jones drops him like he did Rampage at the end of one of the rounds in their fight or drops him like he did Machida.

He'd be yanking out his hair left and right cursing God for bringing Jones into this world.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Yeah yeah you lot can try and make fun all you want, but it's just not going to happen. I'm sorry, you lot are going to be in for an evening of pure disappointment. John's right about one thing though, I may end up getting kicked off this board because when Rashad wins there are going to be a lot of tensions running high especially when i'm bragging in every thread. Fact is though, I don't really care if I get kicked off the forums for it because Rashad will be the Light Heavyweight Champion AND you 'boners' will be forced to jump ship to the next great hype. Can't fooking wait. Couple more hours, then it's over.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm just ready for a damn good fight, man I'm pumped, I'm excited, I'm ready!


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

man so pumped for this fight!
i just hope it live up to the hype as ofter these high built up fights dont.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Come on Knight, don't do that to the point of getting banned if Rashad wins. You're a quality poster, just do what most do and put it in your signature if he does, haha.


----------



## JM1906 (Apr 19, 2012)

**** it's already 4 am in Portugal... can't wait to see this fight. 
My first UFC big fight...


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Enjoy it, JM, this is what the sport is about.


----------



## TOP (Apr 21, 2012)

Really hope Evans gets knocked out.


----------



## IcemanJacques (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm so nervous for this fight for some reason. Haven't been this nervous for a long time. Don't even know why as I'm not even the biggest fan of either guy.


----------



## TOP (Apr 21, 2012)

IcemanJacques said:


> I'm so nervous for this fight for some reason. Haven't been this nervous for a long time. Don't even know why as I'm not even the biggest fan of either guy.


Me either. Jones is amazing but I'm not a big fan. I've just never been able to stand Evams. Makes it easy to pull for Jones tonight.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

I'm very excited/nervous for the main event for other reasons than the other fun fights. I have had a rough go gambling lately, (not UFC, but NHL playoff hockey has absolutely killed me) and for awhile have felt like Rashad had a better than 5:1 chance at this fight. I'm still being offered +410 odds on Rashad and despite JBJ being one of my fave 3 fighters, I just feel like I have to make the value play and eat the crow if Rashad gets dominated. If it's close, it won't make it easier to kiss the $ goodbye, but I'll know it was the right play (as far as value vs. quality of competition is concerned). 

Already have $20 on Rashad, and heavily debating putting down another $100 on him. Been battling all week with this idea. Hmm...I love Rashad's ability to adapt and like someone said - turning a bit into GSP after the Machida fight (despite the weak 3rd rounds vs. T. Silva, and Rampage)...I fully expect a JBJ win, but Evans winning and me not capitalizing after all this thought...haha, time to bet.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Let's go baby, I'm ready! 6am and I'm fired up!


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Rogan, we got the hype, lets get this thing started!


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Let's do this, Jones baby.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Oh lordy....


----------



## Cerroney! (Dec 4, 2011)

War Jonny Bones Jones!


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

:laugh: UFC promo team ain't helping JBJ with that humble thing.

Most cheering I have ever heard for Rashad!


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

They're both gonna start out crawling and Rashad is gonna front kick him in the face for the KO win.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

POINT OF NO RETURN!


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

If they both come out crouching it's gonna be really awkward.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

This is the fight that I have been waiting for :thumbsup:


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

I just got a bad feeling Rashad will be owerpowered and smothered on the bottom. Hope I'm wrong.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Rashad wins the song contest.


----------



## TOP (Apr 21, 2012)

luckbox said:


> I just got a bad feeling Rashad will be owerpowered and smothered on the bottom. Hope I'm wrong.


I hope you're right


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Jones couldn't have picked a worse song to come out to.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

urgh, really turning me off seeing the UFC on Jones' shirt... Such a confict of interest there!


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

box said:


> Jones couldn't have picked a worse song to come out to.


I agree, ugh!


----------



## JM1906 (Apr 19, 2012)

Now it's arms and legs, not memory's and mouths...


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

I love Jones style and what he brings, but something in me wants Rashad to win this in brutal fashion.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Rubbish tune. Rubbish.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I hope it's at least competitive.


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

Rashad should be given the 1st round just because of the walk in song he used.

can't do much better than that for the context


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Wish I could see the fight live, what was the song rashad came out to?


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

lol Jones almost got KO'd.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Nice thing to end the round on for Rashad but 10-9 Jones


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

good round for both

nice head kick at the end by rashad


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

M.C said:


> Wish I could see the fight live, what was the song rashad came out to?


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Good shot landed by Rashad, Jones looked a little woozy after round one.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Credit to Rashad for timing that!

Still Jones dominated that round.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Jones better watch out


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Good first round.

I really dislike the push kicks to the knee JBJ keep throwing. I understand it's allowed but if he connects to a planted foot that could get real nasty.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

That elbow is nasty


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

rashads in trouble
that elbow is brutal


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

Rashad looks like he is ready to start dancing.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Patty cake


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Rashad saved by the bell!


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

big 2nd jof JJ... Rashad has to be more aggressive


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

great fight so far but rashad has to stop grabbing jones hands


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

JBJ is whoopin that ass, but it looks like hes getting a bit careless.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

M.C said:


> Wish I could see the fight live, what was the song rashad came out to?


Point of No Return - Immortal Technique.


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

well if anything rashads chin isnt as glass as people think that was some awesome elbows andf end for jj.
suprised no td yet by rashad


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Rashad, y u no shoot for takedown?!


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Rashad not throwing anywhere near enough


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

rashad looks tired
3-0 jj so far

i just dont see how rashad can win this unless he gets lucky


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

3 rounds all Jones. Rashad is landing some hits, but he is throwing a lot just to see if he is in range.


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

gee i wonder who joe rogan is routing for


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

The problem with Rashad is he has to counter to be effective...so naturally his output is going to be low.

I want to see more wrestling.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Rashad needs a finish to win now he's down 3 rounds to 0


----------



## Jumanji (Mar 30, 2011)

Rashad needs to step in and throw.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Evans is losing, but it's hardly an ass kicking.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Rashad looks gassed.....oh boy


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Rashad did hit him HARD though.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

One big shot for Rashad or Jones is taking this.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Jones up 3 to nothing on the scorecards. Rashad will have to finish this. Doesn't seem likely right now though.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Rashad easily wins the first and loses the second and third.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

G_Land said:


> Rashad looks gassed.....oh boy



lol its funny i always worry when the coaches say 'he's not overtrained'


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Rashad's going into his shell. He is not winning this.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Come on Jones, finish it!


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Rashad's corner are telling him the right things he just isnt going after it


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

4-0 Jones. Complete domination.


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Rashad easily wins the first and loses the second and third.


what first round did you watch?


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Alright, now it's a butt kicking.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

khoveraki said:


> Rashad easily wins the first and loses the second and third.


How do you have Rashad winning the first? Because of his 3 notable hits on Jones versus Jones many notable hits on him?


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Disappointing from Rashad.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

khoveraki said:


> Rashad easily wins the first and loses the second and third.


You don't win a round with a stagger, though it doesn't matter cause Evan's has quit, Jones broke him.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Jones casually chatting with his cornermen. Made me laugh.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Jones is like MMAs Klitschko, he uses his reach so well and just controls guys. No dnager at all for him.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

Ive said it before and ill say it again, Silva is the only guy that can give Jones a proper fight at this weight class

I dont care what anyone says, that is the most relevant fight in the sport today


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

This crowd is the worst I have ever seen


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

50-45 Jones. Rashad had nothing for him.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Tdk Where Is That New Sig?!?


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Greg Jackson point fighter! RABBA RABBA RABBA!


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

did rashad even come after the 2nd

done nothing for 3 rounds very dissapointing from him

i dint think jj looks brilliant either that said. 
more tentative than usual

this fight had so much more potential


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

JWP said:


> Ive said it before and ill say it again, Silva is the only guy that can give Jones a proper fight at this weight class
> 
> I dont care what anyone says, that is the most relevant fight in the sport today


Granted you stated you don't care what anyone says, but I don't think Anderson will give him a tremendous fight either. As fantastic (and he is fantastic) as Anderson is, Jones' top notch wrestling and his ability to quickly inflict damage from inside his opponent's guard makes me think that would actually be a pretty quick fight for him. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

G_Land said:


> This crowd is the worst I have ever seen


i was thinking that too, they boo'd every time the action broke for more than 3 seconds


rashad got completely outclassed though, offered nothing to jones


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

50-45 or 49-46 at stretch


----------



## DahStoryTella (Jul 11, 2009)

Great performance by Jones.


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

As expected which annoys me hard :thumbsdown:
The crowd sucked too.
Last hope is Dan, but i doubt it.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Jon Jones is a beast.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Dark Knight.....


Damnit man....


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Dark Knight.....
> 
> 
> Damnit man....


He needs to post so we can all see his new sig and avatar


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

Calibretto9 said:


> Granted you stated you don't care what anyone says, but I don't think Anderson will give him a tremendous fight either. As fantastic (and he is fantastic) as Anderson is, Jones' top notch wrestling and his ability to quickly inflict damage from inside his opponent's guard makes me think that would actually be a pretty quick fight for him. Just my 2 cents.



You maybe right! in this case its nobody! up to heavyweight with ye! Still think its the most relevant fight tho

also i know its not exactly crystal ball stuff but i said it would be a jones decision anti-climax


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Hendo, Gusta and then who else can fight Bones? There is no-one.


----------



## TOP (Apr 21, 2012)

kay_o_ken said:


> what first round did you watch?


lol

+1


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

For all the talk from both fighters I expected more. Jones was brilliant but the fight was far less exciting than it could have been. I just feel vaguely dissatisfied with the fight. Not with the outcome. Just the fight in general.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Rashad, the eternal bad loser. "He did some stuff in practice better than he did tonight". So what? You got your ass kicked every day in practice?


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Gust has a decent chance. I mean he has the height and striking advantage.


----------



## TOP (Apr 21, 2012)

deadmanshand said:


> For all the talk from both fighters I expected more. Jones was brilliant but the fight was far less exciting than it could have been. I just feel vaguely dissatisfied with the fight. Not with the outcome. Just the fight in general.


Evans didn't give him much of a choice. He was constantly backing away and Jones had to take the fight to him. Jones did a good job.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## NGen2010 (Jun 3, 2008)

edlavis88 said:


> Hendo, Gusta and then who else can fight Bones? There is no-one.


these are the only guys who have ANY chance!

*Favourite Fighters*
Anderson Silva
Machida
Overeem
Dos santos
Bisping
Rampage
Fedor
Diaz brothers
Mark Hunt
'John' Wayne Parr
Nathan 'Carnage' Corbett
Paul 'The Sting' Slowinski
Bruce Lee


----------



## goldfoxdom (Mar 29, 2010)

Hate Greg Jackson!


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

deadmanshand said:


> For all the talk from both fighters I expected more. Jones was brilliant but the fight was far less exciting than it could have been. I just feel vaguely dissatisfied with the fight. Not with the outcome. Just the fight in general.


Tends to be the case with over hyped fights. Evans vs. Rampage comes to mind. Hard to predict what fights are going to be barn burners.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Calibretto9 said:


> Granted you stated you don't care what anyone says, but I don't think Anderson will give him a tremendous fight either. As fantastic (and he is fantastic) as Anderson is, Jones' top notch wrestling and his ability to quickly inflict damage from inside his opponent's guard makes me think that would actually be a pretty quick fight for him. Just my 2 cents.


Anderson kicks him in the head like Rashad did Jones is going out.


----------



## JM1906 (Apr 19, 2012)

It was disappointing for me... Jones deserve it entirely, he is impressive, I think Rashad was blocked mentally because of the pressure.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

I know its hard but no-one has even tried to get inside the reach. Rampage and Rashad both could have caused more trouble but they never committed to getting inside.


----------



## Fedornumber1! (Jun 18, 2008)

Intermission said:


> Gust has a decent chance. I mean he has the height and striking advantage.


What about his wrestling? What if Jones just takes him down and gnp's him, how is his bjj? Any good?


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

edlavis88 said:


> Hendo, Gusta and then who else can fight Bones? There is no-one.


Cain and SDR will likely drop down but yeah he's cleaning this division out.


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

cdtcpl said:


> Rashad, the eternal bad loser. "He did some stuff in practice better than he did tonight". So what? You got your ass kicked every day in practice?


I don't think he meant anything bad by it. Jones himself said his striking looked elementary he thought(at least that's what I heard, stream was a little choppy, so if I'm wrong please feel free to correct me).


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

The Dark Knight said:


> Not gonna happen, gazh. There is no way Rashad is going to lose to Jones, I don't care what these people say. Rashad can and will beat him. Trust me. After today, 21st of April will officially be known as RMJHBD... Rashad Making Jones His Bitch Day. Just wait and see mate.


So it happened...


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Gustaf offers nothing for Jones, imo. I think that would be a total beat-down.

Bring on Dan Henderson (also likely to be a total beat-down, lol).


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Weak ass fight, I knew Jones was gonna win, but thought it was gonna be destruction like he did to Machida,Shogun,Rampage.

It would be interesting to see how Henderson would do, unlike Rampage,Evans...Henderson is reckless and would take a few shots to get some off.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Gustaf offers nothing for Jones, imo. I think that would be a total beat-down.
> 
> Bring on Dan Henderson (also likely to be a total beat-down, lol).


I agree. Gustaf needs another year at least. Hendo will probably get the next shot. It should be interesting as he is so confident in his chin he will walk through punches to land his own.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I didn't watch the fight, but from what it sounds like, it could have been better which sucks.

Good job to Jones, though.. I mean:

- Shogun-Rampage-Lyoto-Rashad -

That's probably the most impressive 4 straight wins I've seen in a long, long long time. He is an animal I'll give him that, and when you consider he finished 3 of those 4, it makes it even more impressive.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

M.C said:


> I didn't watch the fight, but from what it sounds like, it could have been better which sucks.
> 
> Good job to Jones, though.. I mean:
> 
> ...


I think something else that adds it into perspective is the amount of time he has done it in as well. Most champs go 4-8 months in between fights, he goes 3 months.


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

M.C said:


> I didn't watch the fight, but from what it sounds like, it could have been better which sucks.
> 
> Good job to Jones, though.. I mean:
> 
> ...


No doubt the guy is a monster. Plus, best run at the LHW division in quite some time. That belt flipped hands more times over the last few years it almost became a joke.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Only thing left

Jones vs Silva


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

It should be prefaced that Rampage was damn near shot when he beat him and Shogun was past it as well.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

a slimed down 205lb Fedor vs JJ up next...


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Shogun was past it when he held the title?


----------



## Notoriousxpinoy (Aug 26, 2007)

I highly doubt a prime shogun would beat Jones. I'm sorry . I love Shogun but Jones just is a different breed(I HATE HATE HATE JON JONES) but it is what it is.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

Fedornumber1! said:


> What about his wrestling? What if Jones just takes him down and gnp's him, how is his bjj? Any good?


His tdd was half decent when he fought Phil Davis. I imagine it's much better now that they train together.

I reckon Jones will Greco throw him and finish will elbows and strikes.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Jones broke rashad with those elbows in the second, wasn't the same fight after that.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Rashad let me down as expected.

As for Hendo he stands zero chance. Gustafsson will be interesting with his height and speed but he'll lose also.


----------



## Notoriousxpinoy (Aug 26, 2007)

Mirage445 said:


> Shogun was past it when he held the title?


Well to be fair Shogun has had multiple knee surgeries so I would guess that takes a lot out of your prime.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Notoriousxpinoy said:


> I highly doubt a prime shogun would beat Jones. I'm sorry . I love Shogun but Jones just is a different breed(I HATE HATE HATE JON JONES) but it is what it is.


Its hard to say that prime Shogun was a monster...we have seem glimpse of his former self in the ufc, but never the total package. I think he is done though.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

> Originally Posted by The Dark Knight View Post
> Believe me man, I will. In fact, I have memorised almost every single pro Jones post within the last few months, and I swear down I am going to quote every hardcore pro Jones statement after Rashad beats him. Gonna drag up months of the shit. The usual suspects will be quoted. Bet that.


LOL let's just follow his greatest hits



The Dark Knight said:


> Man, **** that. I say what I want. I'm not just some 'blind fan' who sticks to says a certain fighter will win just because i'm a fan of them. I look at their strengths and weaknesses and match it up to the opponents strengths and weaknesses.
> 
> Rashad is winning this fight.


Aw



The Dark Knight said:


> There's going to be a lot of disappointed people after April 21st.


I only see one, but the best part



The Dark Knight said:


> Oh be quiet, man. Another one of those year old 'mma fan' who thinks they know how a fight is going to go because one guy happens to have a bigger reach than the other. Gimme a fuckin' break :confused05:





Aiken said:


> I see this fight going something like this:
> 
> Round 1. Evans starts briskly until he comes face to fist with that huge Jones reach. The Jones kicks to Evans lead knee slow him down and Jones takes the fist round
> 
> ...


I have to say this is where Karma kicked in, Aiken was fairly correct in his assessment. The fight was competitive for two rounds, Rashad broke in the third and just tried to survive the last two rounds.

So let us not just celebrate the end of Dark Knight's reign of terror over the boards let's give a hand to young Mr Aiken and his prognostication abilities. I salute and rep you Mr. Aiken.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

edlavis88 said:


> I know its hard but no-one has even tried to get inside the reach. Rampage and Rashad both could have caused more trouble but they never committed to getting inside.


This. Evans even said he knew he had to fight him on the inside. And yet he did precisely the opposite. Though I appreciate that game plans can fly out the window once you're in there.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> This. Evans even said he knew he had to fight him on the inside. And yet he did precisely the opposite. Though I appreciate that game plans can fly out the window once you're in there.


U know who will give Jones a real fight? Chael Sonnen and I'm serious.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> This. Evans even said he knew he had to fight him on the inside. And yet he did precisely the opposite. Though I appreciate that game plans can fly out the window once you're in there.


Well even Rampage commented about the hands being out there. Basically he can touch your face and you still have to move forward to throw a punch. I think it really does get in your head, maybe even screws with your depth perception.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

I was expecting them to kiss and make up after the fight but no such thing. I guess the beef is real. Rashad did look like he was open to an embrace but Jones just walked off.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Not the most exciting fights, but as clear a win outside a stoppage as you can get. Bones broke Rashad in the 2nd.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> This. Evans even said he knew he had to fight him on the inside. And yet he did precisely the opposite. Though I appreciate that game plans can fly out the window once you're in there.


I think because his throws are a big threat. You have to pick your poison with this guy. Either stay on the outside and get torn apart, or get on the inside and get clinched and possibly Judo tossed.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

K R Y said:


> Not the most exciting fights, but as clear a win outside a stoppage as you can get. Bones broke Rashad in the 2nd.


You are a warrior staying up that late wow. :thumb02:


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Someone please tell me when TDK comes in.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

marcthegame said:


> U know who will give Jones a real fight? Chael Sonnen and I'm serious.


Nah I think Jones will pull guard and choke him out.

Henderson is a great counter striker and Jones can fall to a counter strike.

Gustaffsson has reach and those uppercuts are nasty and could land.

Anderson Silva is still an option.

Cain Velasquez is the blueprint of a fighter who could beat Jones with his technical boxing and high quality boxing.

Another guy is Stephan Bonnar(3 fight win streak), who took this insane beating from Jones and unlike Page, Evans, and Ruas he didn't quit in the 2nd or 3rd. I think the way to beat Jon Jones, and I've said this for the last two years is to take the punishment for 2 rounds. Let those legs and arms take damage from getting hit and just unload on him in the fourth or fifth.

What the LHW division needs right now is a 205lb Diego Sanchez.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

A Muay Thai specialist will have a field day with JJ too. His legs are the only area of physical weakness, hard leg kicks could snap those fuckers in 2!


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

John8204 said:


> Nah I think Jones will pull guard and choke him out.
> 
> Henderson is a great counter striker and Jones can fall to a counter strike.
> 
> ...


No he doesn't.

He's an inch taller but only has a 76 inch reach.



edlavis88 said:


> A Muay Thai specialist will have a field day with JJ too. His legs are the only area of physical weakness, hard leg kicks could snap those fuckers in 2!


That muay thai specialist also better have some killer TDD.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

DragonStriker said:


> You are a warrior staying up that late wow. :thumb02:


Like I was going to miss this fight live?  

Gustaffsson maybe? I have no idea. When Rogan said 'stacked cards with a main event annihilation' I couldn't help but agree.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Where is TKD?

Someone check his attic and cut the noose already...


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

K R Y said:


> Like I was going to miss this fight live?
> 
> Gustaffsson maybe? I have no idea. When Rogan said 'stacked cards with a main event annihilation' I couldn't help but agree.


Yep, Rogan is the biggest hype beast ever.


----------



## cookiefritas (Jun 17, 2011)

I was hugely let down by Rashad's game plan. He had to get inside and commit to the takedowns and or body/leg kick blows, but he stayed in no mans land, and didn't commit to anything.

Jones came to jab and straight right Rashad and didn't have to adjust his game plan at any point in the fight.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> No he doesn't.
> 
> He's an inch taller but only has a 76 inch reach.


We're talking relatively speaking, and he's not punching up which I think hurts a lot of guys.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

The Dark Knight said:


> Yeah yeah you lot can try and make fun all you want, but it's just not going to happen. I'm sorry, you lot are going to be in for an evening of pure disappointment. John's right about one thing though, I may end up getting kicked off this board because when Rashad wins there are going to be a lot of tensions running high especially when i'm bragging in every thread. Fact is though, I don't really care if I get kicked off the forums for it because Rashad will be the Light Heavyweight Champion AND you 'boners' will be forced to jump ship to the next great hype. Can't fooking wait. Couple more hours, then it's over.


Ahem?


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Ah, leave the poor guy alone, lol. Everyone has their favour fighter.

You lot just wait until the Sonnen/Silva fight gets closer


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Ah, leave the poor guy alone, lol. Everyone has their favour fighter.
> 
> You lot just wait until the Sonnen/Silva fight gets closer


The difference is that not everyone completely loses all rationale when it comes to their favorite fighter. It takes a certain kind of fanboyism that is comical when you hear the TKD's and BobbyCoopers leading up to fights. You try to talk a little bit of sense into them. You try to tell them that there is at least a possibility that their fighter might lose. Instead they act like a kid plugging their ears screaming "LALALALALALALA I CANT HEAR YOU!!!!"

I like Rashad. He had a chance. The way TKD talked about this fight deserves to be shoved in his face. He's a good poster when he's not talking about Rashad or Jones. But he asked for it.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

K R Y said:


> Like I was going to miss this fight live?
> 
> Gustaffsson maybe? I have no idea. When Rogan said 'stacked cards with a main event annihilation' I couldn't help but agree.


Hah...hah I was laughing at that. Think he said "assassination," though. 

All in all I wanted to see a five rounder and I got it. Rashad fought well, but he fought to survive. Still a moral victory I suppose. Main thing I got from this fight is that JBJ is extremely confident in himself, however he leaves openings which can be exploited for the next challenger(s).

I'm sure Hendo will be more than happy to step up.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Ah, leave the poor guy alone, lol. Everyone has their favour fighter.
> 
> You lot just wait until the Sonnen/Silva fight gets closer


He's a big boy who brought this on himself. Some of us have been trolled by this guy for months. Your a fan of a fighter cool, just don't behave like a jackass to those that aren't. The guy created a mob and now he's just going to mocked for a little while.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Actually, he's not going to get mocked.

Any purposely baiting posts towards him to get him upset will be treated like any other baiting posts and will be infracted.

You can tell him he was wrong and all this, but "mocking" and purposely going after him won't be tolerated on any level, be adults.


----------



## Black_S15 (Jul 14, 2010)

M.C said:


> - Shogun-Rampage-Lyoto-Rashad -
> 
> That's probably the most impressive 4 straight wins I've seen in a long, long long time. He is an animal I'll give him that, and when you consider he finished 3 of those 4, it makes it even more impressive.


id say thats the greatest 4 fight win streak in the history of the LHW division.

thats 4 past champions who were considered the best in the world at some stage.


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

M.C said:


> Actually, he's not going to get mocked.
> 
> Any purposely baiting posts towards him to get him upset will be treated like any other baiting posts and will be infracted.
> 
> You can tell him he was wrong and all this, but "mocking" and purposely going after him won't be tolerated on any level, be adults.



Definitely the correct thing to do, although to say I'm not at least a little tempted after all the neg rep and trash he talked to me for saying Jones would dominate would be me lying, honestly.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm sure there were neg reps and trash talk going both ways (I've checked reps recently, so I know), and if there were sig bets he has to honor them, and that's where all the "he is wrong" trash talking shows, please refrain from doing such things on the board - it can only cause tension and problems.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

M.C said:


> Actually, he's not going to get mocked.
> 
> Any purposely baiting posts towards him to get him upset will be treated like any other baiting posts and will be infracted.
> 
> You can tell him he was wrong and all this, but "mocking" and purposely going after him won't be tolerated on any level, be adults.


Fine As far as I'm concerned the issue is done, however.

Next PM or neg I get from him, you and I are having a conversation. It's all well and good to lay down a moral law, I just wish it would have happened on page one not twenty eight. This tension could have been nipped in the bud a long time ago.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

We could police it that much, but then nobody would be free to express themselves, there's a fine line between debating with heat and purposely trying to find a member to bait them.

As for a conversation, anytime you want my PM box is open for anyone who has any issue, it's why I'm and others are here to help.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

If Anderson Silva retains his title, Canadian Psycho is on my list along with a few others. Just getting it out there. If he loses then I will take some time off.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

M.C said:


> We could police it that much, but then nobody would be free to express themselves, there's a fine line between debating with heat and purposely trying to find a member to bait them.


True but if you are going to lock threads and give warnings you should follow through and double check and make sure the warning is being respected and honored by the parties involved. The last thread to be locked on this forum was on the 17th and I think the behavior picked up again on the 19th.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Well, regardless, nobody goes after anybody else. If a conversation gets heated then that's fine so long as it's civil, but nobody is allowed to purposely bait and go after a member.

If you have anymore questions about it, feel free to PM me.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

I used to LOVE Jon Jones. 
Then when he got his title shot I HATED him.
Now I kind of like him again.

Evans proved he was a better fighter than I thought he was, but I'm glad he lost, doesn't seem like a man of high integrity and his showboating was really annoying. Hopefully getting beat like that will teach him some humility.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Ari said:


> I used to LOVE Jon Jones.
> Then when he got his title shot I HATED him.
> Now I kind of like him again.
> 
> Evans proved he was a better fighter than I thought he was, but I'm glad he lost, doesn't seem like a man of high integrity and his showboating was really annoying. Hopefully getting beat like that will teach him some humility.


I used to like Jones...then he won the title
I kinda liked him after the fight
But now he is fighting Henderson, so i gotta go back to hating him because i like Henderson.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Great showing by Jones (Though not the most exciting)... In 368 days he has fought and beaten; Shogun, Rampage, Machida and now Rashad... That's a pretty damn impressive 12 month period 

As for Jones vs. Hendo I am not at all excited by that fight :/ While I don't mind Hendo I'm not a huge fan of his and I don't care that much for Jones either... Will be a big headliner - It just won't feel that special for me


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

Rashad, that 185 lbs division is waiting for you


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Interesting discussion. 

I agree with Rogan: Jones really is a virtuoso in there. Part of it lies in his reach, but he also displays an enormous creativity rivaled only by Anderson Silva. Those standing shoulder strikes were crazy: the clinch is almost always a neutral position and yet Jones found a way to turn it to his advantage. 

Give Rashad credit: dude has crazy confidence, regardless of the odds. Remember, this guy fought as a 5'11" heavyweight just so he could hopefully earn a spot in the UFC by getting through TUF. 

It is a tricky situation right now for the UFC; Jones has beaten most every top contender, and Henderson is not perceived to be a major threat to Jones. 

I don't think Jones is interested in Anderson or Chael either; Jones seems more interested in moving up a weight class, not down. Jones' next move will be interesting for sure.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

I said it before and now I got the result to back me up. Jones is the man! Wonder why Rashad didn't go for takedowns.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Jones controlled this fight and landed some good shots but come on, time for Heavyweight. The size difference last night was ridiculous. Jones breaks opponents mentally but it is nothing like the Tyson effect as Joe Rogan insinuated, Tyson was nearly always undersized and won with brutal technique.

Rashad was totally confident last night but it did not take much to make him a dear in the headlights. This guy has been rocked and come back from it before, yet last night he was never actually close to being knocked out, and he turned completely defensive.

Strike with Jones, he can hit you when you cant hit him. If you attempt to counter or rush him, he sticks his fingers in your face and runs backwards. If you clinch with him, his upper body is so much bigger and stronger than every other LHW. On the ground he is a beast, Jones is one of the most impressive MMA fighters on the grond for me and he would have to utilize it more at HW.

Jones crushes opponents with size and strength. Even at a medium pace like last night, you're going to use a lot of energy just trying to overcome his physicality. He's got the biggest wingspan in UFC and walks around at a similar weight to the HW champ who does not cut, ffs Dana let the kid move up.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

The first fight I'd like to see JBJ in HW is actually against Pat Barry, Struve, then Cain. 

Pat Barry cuz he's going to leg kick him to death and has dynamite in his hands. But once it hits the ground it's game over...haha. 

Struve...well that's an easy one. For once JBJ will be fighting someone taller than him with good reach.

Cain because he should take out JBJ with his relentless pace and wrestling. Cain also has wicked leg kicks. 

All they gotta do is snap those legs to kill his mobility. You can't stay away from JBJ cuz he closes the gap too quickly and it's hella difficult to find your range against him when your attacking as he sticks his hands out playing keep away. So that leaves leg/mid section kicks. Cain won't be afraid to land em at will cuz he's not scared of the ground game. 

Although I voted for Rashad I think I've gained a bit more respect for JBJ now. Still a self righteous and pompous fighter, albeit a physically talented one.


----------



## rebonecrusher (Nov 21, 2011)

I wasn't impressed by Rashad performance. I understand Jones is a very tough guy to fight with his reach and dynamic/unique striking but when you're clearly behind in a fight there comes a point where you gotta take risks to give you're self a chance and I didn't see Rashad doing that. After he took those big elbow strikes in the second round he didn't do much at all. Almost everytime he only threw one punch barely ever trying combinations. You're not going to beat Jones by just trying to hit him with a big right from the outside well at least its very unlikely you need to get him into exchanges if you hope to catch him. Yes this might put you in danger as well but if you want to win getting Jones into exchanges and taking the fight to him is you're best chance. When Jones can stay on the outside and not have to worry about constant pressure hes in his world and can do whatever he wants with you. 

Though still I'll be looking for Henderson to pull a George Forman like one punch right hand knockout to become champ at the age of 40.


----------



## Freakshow (Aug 10, 2011)

i really thought rashad was going to keep his hands busy so he could set up a TD. I really can't figure out why he decided to stand and bang with jones.


----------



## Steroid Steve (Oct 1, 2010)

Andrus said:


> I said it before and now I got the result to back me up. Jones is the man! Wonder why Rashad didn't go for takedowns.


Rashad did go for TDs. Jones just sprawled immediately and/or locked him up really quickly.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Why the **** didn't Rashad try some takedowns to keep Jones guessing?

Also, **** you Jones for winning.....


----------



## IIGQ4U (Feb 9, 2007)

“When you're in there with me, I get you to skip to my Lou and you WILL skip to my Lou.” - The Champion, Rashad Evans


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Steroid Steve said:


> Rashad did go for TDs. Jones just sprawled immediately and/or locked him up really quickly.


two takedowns attempts don't count for shit.


----------



## Steroid Steve (Oct 1, 2010)

hellholming said:


> two takedowns attempts don't count for shit.


http://blog.fightmetric.com/2012/04/jones-vs-evans-official-ufc-statistics.html


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

Happy with how the fight went. Jones can't finish everyone, and Rashad does know him better than anyone. It showed that Jones has great stand-up in the sense that it puts the fear in his opponents knowing that he can catch them with anything at any moment. However, he obviously has always lacked true KO power, but he can't be perfect. Great win to add to his resume, and I'm looking forward to the Hendo fight. If he can avoid the one big hit, he should take it the ground and win from there. I thought he should have tried to take Rashad to the ground more.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Steroid Steve said:


> http://blog.fightmetric.com/2012/04/jones-vs-evans-official-ufc-statistics.html


wow, 4.... he should have been going for 5 a round.


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm curious to see the medical suspensions after this one. That short elbow to the right side of Rashad's head did a lot of damage. I noticed his right eye was very cloudy between rounds.

Like both of these guys and was curious who would impose their game plan. Good win for Jones and no loss of face for Rashad.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

The Best Around said:


> I thought he should have tried to take Rashad to the ground more.


I kept waiting for him to because I know the moment he got it there he would win, but he liked staying on the outside. 

Also Rashad landed some big shots, but JBJ was still in there, can we all agree his chin was tested?


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

The Best Around said:


> Happy with how the fight went. Jones can't finish everyone, and Rashad does know him better than anyone. It showed that Jones has great stand-up in the sense that it puts the fear in his opponents knowing that he can catch them with anything at any moment. However, he obviously has always lacked true KO power, but he can't be perfect. Great win to add to his resume, and I'm looking forward to the Hendo fight. If he can avoid the one big hit, he should take it the ground and win from there. I thought he should have tried to take Rashad to the ground more.


I think jones does have ALOT of KO power, but the only shot he puts all his "power" into, are his elbows. I think the rest are kind of just wear you down and not over commit to be countered shots.

What this fight proved is the best traditional (not greco roman) wrestler in the division couldnt take down jon jones. I dont care how many times rashad tried, he attempted a few times and they were shrugged off easily. I do think them training together did negate each others wrestling though, as rashad knew what jones does in the clinch to set up his trips/throws, and jones knew what rashad does to set up his shots. 


Rashad vs Shogun
Lyoto vs Gusta
Bader vs Davis


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Too bad Jones didn't get a chance to be on top of Rashad for a bit longer. Usually when Jones gets on top of you, your going to the hospital or tapping out.


----------



## Steroid Steve (Oct 1, 2010)

hellholming said:


> wow, 4.... he should have been going for 5 a round.


So he could get countered and potentially lose the fight even quicker? You gotta look at the context of the fight. A fighter can't fight recklessly against Jones like that.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

cdtcpl said:


> I kept waiting for him to because I know the moment he got it there he would win, but he liked staying on the outside.
> 
> Also Rashad landed some big shots, but JBJ was still in there, can we all agree his chin was tested?


Jones' chin was tested back when he ate that illegal upkick from Vera, it was a very solid shot that landed flush and he just shook it off.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Jones' chin was tested back when he ate that illegal upkick from Vera, it was a very solid shot that landed flush and he just shook it off.


I agree but everyone kept saying his chin wasn't tested and the shots Lyoto landed weren't power shots. I am just hoping all of that talk stops now.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Good win for Jones. He fought a smart fight, and went 25 minutes in the octagon for the first time.

Also, at the guy who said Bonnar would be a challenge since he's fearless. Bonnar started looking good in the third round after Jones got tired from rag dolling him everywhere. Since then, I think it's safe to say Jones has improved a lot more, and has learned to fight more conservatively. He would dominate Bonnar again in my opinion, and he wouldn't gas this time. Not that it matters, no disrespect intended to Bonnar but he probably won't be getting a title shot any time soon.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

Wow i never saw anyone say lyoto's punches werent power shots. Lets not forget Lyoto is the only person to knock out rashad evans, one of the only 2 people to knock out randy couture (Say randy was too old, whatever you want to, but NO one has ever beat randy like that, all of his fights have been competitive), and he is the only person to actually legitly "rock" jon jones. You can say rashad rocked jones but if u watch the fight machida fight, jones actually almost fell down so take that for what you will but i think machida is the most accurate striker at LHW and because of that, he hits alot harder then someone who is naturally a heavy hitter.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Guess that's it.


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

The Dark Knight said:


> Guess that's it.


I was wondering if you were going to post again. Good man.


----------



## ASKREN4WIN (Jul 12, 2011)

The Dark Knight said:


> Guess that's it.


I guessing you lost an AV/SIG bet. Sorry dude, I was pulling for Evans.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Yeah well shit happens I guess. Respect to you guys for pulling for Rashad :thumbsup:


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

The Dark Knight said:


> Guess that's it.


Nice sig :laugh:

I respect you for living up to it! I've had a couple who just don't come back or don't do it, even though I have lived all of mine


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Good to see TDK back, props.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

The Dark Knight said:


> Yeah well shit happens I guess. Respect to you guys for pulling for Rashad :thumbsup:


Like I said it was the one and only time I'd pull for em!  It's a morale victory cuz he did the best out of everyone including Bonnar. Obviously Hamill doesn't quite count. 

The second round turned the tides a bit with the elbows landing regularly. After that he was really flat and changed into a different mode. I probably would have done the same knowing I WOULD NOT want to give him the satisfaction of KOing,submitting or finishing me in some highlight reel fashion. Lose the battle, but live to fight another day. I wanted a five rounder and I got it so I'm not complaining. Just wished he would have engaged a bit more. He did land a few shots though.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

It's kind of sad how much I was looking forward to your first post after the fight TDK.

Please tell me this isn't the end of your love for Rashad, it's one of my favorite forms of entertainment on this board! 

Props for honoring your sig bet.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Mirage445 said:


> Please tell me this isn't the end of your love for Rashad, it's one of my favorite forms of entertainment on this board!
> 
> .




Rashad Evans is by far my favourite fighter in the world, win lose or draw. He could lose 3 in a row and he would still be my favourite fighter, it don't really matter. Seeing him lose is always always going to be heartbreaking, but the fact is I find him to be a very inspriring fighter. Nobody gave him an easy ride, nobody accepted him the way they accepted Forrest, Jones and Machida, but he was still able to become the undefeated champion despite all the unjustified negativity surrounding him. That's a man of real character and alongside with the way he fights, it's what I admire most about him.

I'm not sure what happened but I don't think he used his main strength in the Jones fight. I'd like to see a rematch sometime down the road.



No_Mercy said:


> The second round turned the tides a bit with the elbows landing regularly. After that he was really flat and changed into a different mode. I probably would have done the same knowing I WOULD NOT want to give him the satisfaction of KOing,submitting or finishing me in some highlight reel fashion. Lose the battle, but live to fight another day. I wanted a five rounder and I got it so I'm not complaining. Just wished he would have engaged a bit more. He did land a few shots though.


Yeah, the 2nd round def. changed things, I completely agree. The elbows he got were horrible. He did went into survival mode after that, which is frustrating because it was up to him to be the forward moving one outman Jones to the ground. I didn't really see any of his strengths. I didn't see the power doubles or the excellent wrestling he displayed against Phil Davis. I'm not sure why he abandoned his wrestling game but it really should have been a huge part of his gameplan and I genuinely believe we could have seen a different fight had he set up takedowns early on in the fight.

We only saw a hint of what could have been at the end of the final round. Jones is great, but I really didn't see anything that would suggest that he could survive Rashad on top of him

Still, he beat Rashad fair and square. He made Rashad fight his fight in the end and he is the champ. Nuff said really


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

^ Can't not agree with that.

Watching your favourite fighter lose sucks, a lot. I'd know :laugh: . 

I'd definitely like to see a rematch down the line as well, I don't feel either fighter went out there and gave 100%. Rashad looked like he wanted to just coast and defend after round 2, which, even though I'm not a fan, wasn't nice to see.

That final round, when he pulled guard...it would of been interesting to see another 30seconds of that.

Rashad needs to start fighting HIS way using HIS strenghts. I can't imagine how frustrating that fight was for an Evans fan.

I'm sure he'll be back, and I'm sure if he stays at 205, he'll be fighting Jones again. If anyone can make his way back up the ladder a 3rd time, it's Evans.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

The patty cake elbow trick messed with Rashad's head.


----------



## tight (Aug 26, 2007)

I was super hyped for this fight but left disappointed neither fighter stuck their neck out for a finish. I can understand why neither wanted to risk losing after everything that's been said, but still I really wished Jones had gone harder, taken Rashad down after rocking him and finished him. I think he could've done it but just played it safe. 

Jones we know you can win on points from the outside easily, I hope this doesn't turn into a trend. Having said that, I'm equally disappointed Rashad didn't go for broke from the 4th onwards.


----------



## H33LHooK (Jul 13, 2011)

Sorry to revive an older thread, but where has TDK gone??

.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Please do not revive old threads to call out posters.


----------

